# IFFGD - Irritable Bowel Syndrome Research and Treatment Act, Requesting your support



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Support the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Research and Treatment Act(April 8, 2008) Last week, 23 individuals representing IFFGD - patients, staff, physicians, nurses and scientists - visited 37 Senate and House congressional offices in Washington, DC on behalf of individuals with IBS and functional bowel disorders. Among the issues discussed, we urged support for a proposed Irritable Bowel Syndrome Research and Treatment Act. The elements of this Act will go far in improving the lives of those with IBS. In addition to expanding the IBS research portfolio at NIH, key elements of the Act include developing centers to conduct research and train health care providers on IBS, and facilitate improved public awareness and professional understanding of IBS.You can help make this happen. We need congressional support. Your representatives are waiting to hear from you, their constituents, to confirm the need for this legislation.If you live in one of the following areas, please contact your representatives. Ask them to support the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Research and Treatment Act, which was presented to them by IFFGD on April 2, 2008. Confirm the need for improved IBS treatments. Take action.Simply call the offices in your state and district listed below. Identify yourself, including your address, and leave a short message. Your representatives welcome hearing from you. If you would rather send an email, go to www.congress.org and enter your zip code. Follow the links to the email pages.Here is a means to take meaningful action to help improve the lives of everyone affected by IBS. It will only take a few minutes of time to take action, but will have a lasting impact. Please make your voice heard now. Thank you.ArizonaOffice of Senator John McCainATTN: Talal Mir202-224-2235Office of Congressman Harry Mitchell (5th District)ATTN: Carrie Solomon202-225-2190CaliforniaOffice of Senator Barbara BoxerATTN: Carina Armenta202-224-3553FloridaOffice of Senator Bill NelsonATTN: Madeline Otto202-224-6551Office of Congressman Cliff Stearns (6th District)ATTN: Mike Anway202-225-5744GeorgiaOffice of Senator Johnny IsaksonATTN: Francie Powers202-224-3643Office of Senator Saxby ChamblissATTN: Robert Bovard202-224-3521Office of Congressman Nathan Deal (9th District)ATTN: John Little202-225-5211IllinoisOffice of Senator Richard DurbinATTN: Nida Shakir202-224-2152Office of Senator Barack ObamaATTN: Lissette Alvarado202-224-2854KentuckyOffice of Congressman Edward Whitfield (1st District)ATTN: Jeff Mortier202-225-3115MassachusettsOffice of Senator Edward KennedyATTN: Laura Kwinn202-224-4543Office of Senator John KerryATTN: Aaron Jenkins202-224-2742Office of Congressman Stephen Lynch (9th District)ATTN: Peter Sally202-225-8273MichiganOffice of Senator Debbie StabenowATTN: Carol Burns202-224-4822Office of Congressman John Dingell (15th District)ATTN: Kim Trzeciak202-225-4071MissouriOffice of Senator Christopher BondATTN: Julie Jolly202-224-5721Office of Congressman Russ Carnahan (3rd District)ATTN: Jill Allen Murray202-225-2671New YorkOffice of Senator Charles SchumerATTN: Stacey Warady202-224-6542Office of Senator Hillary ClintonATTN: Kathleen Klink, MD202-224-4451Office of Congressman Charles Rangel (15th District)ATTN: Athena Abdullah202-225-4365North CarolinaOffice of Senator Elizabeth DoleATTN: Casey Murphy202-224-6342Office of Senator Richard BurrATTN: Jen Rubino202-224-3154Office of Congressman David Price (4th District)ATTN: Teresa Saunders202-225-1784Office of Congresswoman Sue Myrick (9th District)ATTN: Sarah Hale202-225-1976OhioOffice of Senator Sherrod BrownATTN: David Mitchell202-224-2315Office of Congressman Patrick Tiberi (12th District)ATTN: Lindsay Vogtsberger202-225-5355Office of Congresswoman Deborah Pryce (15th District)ATTN: Lauren Neff202-225-2015PennsylvaniaOffice of Senator Arlen SpecterAttn: Jesse Brenton202-224-4254Office of Congressman Tim Holden (17th District)ATTN: Courtney Williams202-225-5546Office of Congressman Tim Murphy (18th District)ATTN: Brendan Belair202-225-2301TexasOffice of Congressman Michael Burgess (26th District)ATTN: Josh Martin202-225-7772WashingtonOffice of Senator Patty MurrayATTN: Stephanie Arnold202-224-2621Office of Congressman Jay Inslee (1st District)ATTN: Nick Shipley202-225-6311WisconsinOffice of Senator Herb KohlATTN: Nicole Brown202-224-5653Office of Senator Russ FeingoldATTN: Trisha Schmidt202-224-5323Office of Congresswoman Tammy Baldwin (2nd District)ATTN: Elizabeth Pika202-225-2906More information: http://www.iffgd.org/site/news-events/action-alerts/ibs-act


----------

